# What image do I want?



## zuiko (May 16, 2002)

Say I had an unmodified SAT-T60 I was looking for an image for... what version image would I want to go with? Is the latest as hackable as earlier ones? I have an ethernet card in a dead DSR6k I would like to install at the same time... so I would like the web interface and all that.


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

The current version is 3.1.0c2. That version is fully hackable.


----------

